# 2014 Epic 22SC



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2014 Epic 22SC being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (420 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Magic Tilt tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS9 GPS/FF, Minn Kota i-Pilot trolling motor w/batteries & on-board battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Bluetooth stereo, CMC jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, lean post w/rod holders-storage & fold down footrest, center console w/integrated livewell, canvas T-Top, (2) bow rod lockers, bow insulated fish/dry storage, anchor locker, navigation lights, courtesy lights and all of the aluminum is powdercoated white.

SHARP looking Epic 22SC with Yamaha 4stroke power and rigged out for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask bout WARRANTY!! Priced at $32,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_use_boats


----------

